# كود google يبحث ويعرض نتائج موقعك فقط



## lion_heart (29 أبريل 2009)

لمحة عن الكود : الكود عبارة عن محرك بحث google يقوم بالبحث وعرض نتائج موقعك على شبكة الانترنات الخاصة بموقعك فقط 

اهدفه : تقديم خدمات احسن للاعضاء والزوار وزيادة نسبة التصفح من محرك البحث google مما يعطي اهمية لموقعك وبالتالي يرتفع عدد زوار موقعك عن طريق محرك البحث 

ميزته : ميزات google ( دقة + سرعة + خفة )


قم بنسخ الكود وضعه باي مكان تريد انت *header* او *footer* 



قم بتغير 

* كلمة منتديات طريق يسوع الى اسم موقعك 

* قم بتغير اسم الدومين والموقع الى اسم دومينك وموقعك (www.tareqyaso3.com) الحقوق و بداية ونهاية الكود 
* قم بغير رابط الصورة الى رابط الصورة اللذي تريده

(http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/04/28/nyregion/google-533.jpg)



الكود مجرب و مضمون 

صلوا لأجل الخدمة 

لرؤية مثال و تجريب الكود تفضل هنا 


```
<!--www.tareqyaso3.com بداية كود محرك البحث :تطوير موقع طريق يسوع-->
<head>
<style>
<!--
.tb{border-collapse:collapse}td{color:#000}td{font-family:}.tc{padding:0}-->
</style>
</head>
<div align="center" style="font-family; color: #000">
 <table border="0">
  <tr>
   <td style="font-family; color: #000">
   <table class="tb" style="CLEAR: right" width="100%">
    <tr>
     <form name="gs" method="get" action="[URL]http://www.google.com/custom[/URL]">
      <td class="tc" vAlign="top" bgColor="#ffffff">  <img src="[URL]http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/04/28/nyregion/google-533.jpg[/URL]" id="imglogo" width="161" height="61"> </td>
      <td style="font-family; color: #000; padding-left: 0px; padding-right: 8px; padding-top: 0px; padding-bottom: 7px" vAlign="top" width="100%">
      <table class="tb">
       <tr>
        <td class="tc" vAlign="bottom" colSpan="2" height="14">
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
        <td class="tc" noWrap>
        <input type="hidden" value="ar" name="hl">
        <input type="hidden" name="lr">
        <input type="hidden" value="ar" name="inlang">
        <input type="hidden" name="cof">
        <input type="hidden" value="[URL="http://www.tareqyaso3.com"]www.tareqyaso3.com[/URL]" name="domains">
        <input type="hidden" value="ISO-8859-6" name="ie">
        <input type="hidden" value="ISO-8859-6" name="oe">
        <input title="بحث!" maxLength="2048" size="41" name="q">
        <input type="submit" value="بحث!" name="btnG"></td>
        <td class="tc" noWrap width="100%">
        <span id="ap" style="font-size: 100%"></span>
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
        <td class="tc" colSpan="2"><font size="-1">
        <input id="www" type="radio" value name="sitesearch"><label for="www"> 
        البحث في ويب </label>
        <input id="site1" type="radio" CHECKED value="[URL="http://www.tareqyaso3.com"]www.tareqyaso3.com[/URL]" name="sitesearch"><label for="site1"> 
        ابحث في <span lang="ar-sa">منتديات طريق يسوع 
        </span>‏ </label></font></td>
       </tr>
      </table>
      </td>
     </form>
    </tr>
   </table>
   </td>
  </tr>
 </table>
</div>
<!--www.tareqyaso3.com نهاية  كود محرك البحث :منتدى طريق يسوع-->
```


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الكود ده
أنا جربته فى موقعى اللى عايز يشوفه
http:mycads.piczo.com


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (29 أبريل 2009)

http://mycads.piczo.com


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ipraheem makram (4 مايو 2009)

*شكراًأًأًأًأًأًأًأًأًأً ليك​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير يسوع ربى_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

*شكر جدا *​


----------



## shereen73 (10 مايو 2009)

hi i have to tell you about a a site that is very good it has taranim.
it's very nice


----------



## shereen73 (10 مايو 2009)

it's the-small-angel.webs.com
it's very good


----------



## doooody (10 مايو 2009)

_الف الف شكرررر_
:big35:​


----------



## lion_heart (28 مايو 2009)

Dr_3abkarino 
كليمو 
kokoman ipraheem makram : 
تونى.تون PLEASE BE CLEAR 
shereen73
doooody 
شكرا لمروركم الرائع ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## كرم العراق (6 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جدا جاري التجربة


----------



## mena601 (6 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااا 
www.st-blamon.cn


----------



## شماس نادر منير (22 يونيو 2011)

بل بداية اشكر صاحب الموضوع الرب يباركك و يحفضك اخوية بس ممكن  اتعدل بل كود لنو كود غير شغال حاليا لنو هاى اكثر من 10 ايام كود واقف ؟؟؟؟ و ان تكدر اتحل مشكلة اكون ممنونك اخوية لنو انا هم صاحب منتدى و نفسل مشكلة صارت معى قبل كان شغال و حاليا واقف

 هيك يطلع حاليا ؟؟؟ ارجو الرد و شكرا   

تحياتي
الشماس نادر منير

*Google*Sorry...

*We're sorry...*

... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.

See Google Help for more information.


----------

